

15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes - Pro_bity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg

======
ballard
I don't know what happened, but I got to level 21 somehow. :)

This is cool and handy for lecturers explaining sorting/searching.

In practice: merge, insertion and dual pivot [1] /single pivot quick(er)sort
[2] are the usual tools in the toolbox, that like everything, depend on the
specific use. Oh, and radix sort for rainbow tables.

On DPQS, there's apparently a method for 1.8n ln n + O(n) [3]

References:

    
    
      1. http://www.iaroslavski.narod.ru/quicksort/DualPivotQuicksort.pdf
    
      2. The FlashSort Algorithm
         http://www.neubert.net/FSOIntro.html
    
      3. Optimal Partitioning for Dual Pivot Quicksort
         http://arxiv.org/abs/1303.5217
    
      4. Algorithm 271: quickersort (1965) 
         http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/showciting?cid=846385
      
      5. (and, of course) https://www.amazon.com/Art-Computer-Programming-Volume-Searching/dp/0201896850
     
         (same shrtnd) http://amzn.to/134daLz

~~~
Pro_bity
This is great context. Thank you.

